
Are Those Yahoo Layoffs Starting To Roll Out Today? - desigooner
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/30/yahoo-layoffs/
======
wccrawford
This is a good example of how to create chaos and panic in your company.

A couple people come in to work and find something odd. Due to past rumors of
a layoff, and the company's refusal to deny the rumors, they are now starting
a full-on panic about layoffs that will infect everyone.

Now, it could be true... But it might not be.

I think you can pretty much guarantee that today will not be a productive day
at Yahoo.

------
weej
Why is it that corporations, specifically Yahoo!, have a tendency to lay folks
off right in the middle of the holidays?

If I recall they had huge layoffs in '07 right before their infamous Xmas
party.

All this does is destroy morale, produce more rumors, and takes a big hit on
the company's overall image.

~~~
protomyth
I do believe it has to do with the Tax code in the US, but I can't remember
exactly why. The other thing is that it probably makes the quarterly numbers
look better.

------
bradfordw
Just in time for the holidays (in my world, Christmas). Epic. Fail.

~~~
forgotAgain
It's terrible to lose your job but this time of year is not the worst. A lot
of budgets are started or renewed at the beginning of the calendar year. You
have a better chance to land a new position than in spring or summer.

I'm writing this not to lessen the raspberries for Yahoo but to offer some
light to those affected.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Also good to lose the job before holiday spending ramps up.

------
whakojacko
Best of luck to all involved.

